# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  كلمات اغنية نسيت انساك..فضل شاكر

## ملكة الاحساس

نسيت انساك حوليا كل الناس وبالى معاك
نسيت انساك حوليا كل الناس وكانى لسه عايشه عشان فكراك
حبيبى مهما رحت بعيد معاك دائما وبعمل ناسيه ومبنساش فى يوم ابداابدا
نسيت انساك ......................نسيت انساك
غيابك طال ولا عارفة اعيش حياتى مع العايشين 
غيابك طااااااااااااااااال تعدى كل ليله عليا سنين
حبيبى مهما رحت بعيد معاك دائما وبعمل ناسيه ومبنساش فى يوم ابدا
نسيت انســـــــــــاك.......نسيت انســـــاك
نسيت انســـاك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

نسيت انساك حلوووووووووه
مشكوره جوري

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

raw3aaaaaaaa ,,btjnn

----------


## (dodo)

حبيبى مهما رحت بعيد معاك دائما وبعمل ناسيه ومبنساش فى يوم ابداابدا
يا سلااااااااااام

----------

